

Net income, salaries deducted? - schtog

amazon.com(according to wikipedia)
Revenue 	▲ US$14.84 billion (2007)
Net income 	▲ US$476 million (2007)<p>net income means EVERYTHING deducted right?<p>so salaries are paid?
======
epi0Bauqu
Yes, why?

